# ماء زمزم في قطر الدوحه الريان الوكره الخور الشحانيه مسيعيد دخان



## اشواق 123 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

نتشرف بخدمتكم والتوصيل خلال 48 ساعه
متوفر لدينا ماء زمزم عبوات مغلقه مختومه من المصنع مباشره
للطلب
00966555320066
في حال عدم الرد يرجى ارسال رساله



اهداء للاقارب - للمساجد - للمرضى
نوفر اكواب زمزم للمناسبات سهله التوزيع 

متجر ماء زمزم توصيل للسعوديه والخليج

اكواب ماء زمزم 250 مل للحفلات وللمناسبات وللاهداء للمساجد ولكبار السن

عبوة ماء زمزم 10 لتر من المصنع

الان خدمه مجانية من متجر زمزم التوزيع للمساجد والمستشفيات لمحبي الخير والاجر

فوائد ماء زمزم 

فوائد ماء زمزم للحامل وتثبيت الحمل 

ماء زمزم يأتي من تحت الحجر الاسود 

نبذه عن بئر زمزم 

قصة بئر زمزم 

علاج السرطان بماء زمزم 

علاج الكلى بماء زمزم

الان التوصيل الى الامارات وقطر وجميع الدول الخليجيه والعربيه


----------

